
Dependency Injection in Golang - bullian
https://medium.com/@boltmick1/dependency-injection-in-golang-c023dea63d34
======
masonic
The vast majority of this submitter's submissions, including this one, are
just wrappers for Amazon affiliate links (4 in this article).

~~~
bullian
Yes, I updated this post without affiliate links:

[https://medium.com/@boltmick1/dependency-injection-in-
go-99b...](https://medium.com/@boltmick1/dependency-injection-in-
go-99b09e2cc480)

